# Cancel for no car seat



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

What is the proper procedure to collect cancellation fee for no car seat w/Lyft? Ask pax to cancel?

Had to do my first cancellation on Friday when a pax showed up with a toddler but no car seat. Told her I can't take her. Pulled 100 feet forward, waited until timer hit 5 minutes and then cancelled the ride for "other reason" since there's no option for no car seat. No cancellation fee. Even drove freaking 7 minutes to get to her. It was in the direction I was going, anyway, so it wasn't too much out of the way. Still would be nice to be able to collect the fee as well as have the pax potentially learn a lesson.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The proper procedure is to wait out the timer, call the rider when the app prompts you to (They don't have to pick up, let it ring once), and cancel for "No show". Any ride I cancel is marked "No show". Unaccompanied minors, no car seats, too many riders, you name it. No show and move on.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

the best way to get paid is take them and 1 star, but that's up to you
you can contact support through the earnings tab under the canceled ride, its a little convoluted but is possible.

once you open a conversation you will be able to explain the situation and hopefully get a fee but don't hold your breath


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> The proper procedure is to wait out the timer, call the rider when the app prompts you to (They don't have to pick up, let it ring once), and cancel for "No show". Any ride I cancel is marked "No show". Unaccompanied minors, no car seats, too many riders, you name it. No show and move on.


Done plenty of cancellations with one ring to pax's phone for actual no shows. Thought about doing the no show, but I didn't, and now I know I should/will going forward.



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> the best way to get paid is take them and 1 star, but that's up to you
> you can contact support through the earnings tab under the canceled ride, its a little convoluted but is possible.
> 
> once you open a conversation you will be able to explain the situation and hopefully get a fee but don't hold your breath


I did send a message to support right after I cancelled, but so far no response. Of course...


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

yeah, they have been pretty slow to respond lately.

CSR's must be really busy with these new changes, sorry not sorry


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

@Pax Collector is correct in the way to handle it if you want $5 every time it happens.
Lately, if you run it through customer (driver) support, they will often come up with some sort of 'nickle & dime' excuse as to what letter of the process you didn't follow and deny you the $5.

I've never had an issue with the wait out the clock. call. click 'No Show.' method.

Personally, I used to call in and let LYFT CSRs know about the pinch points on the front line, and some of the stranger app gliches, or scamming pax techniques - THE LYFT MOTHERSHIP WAS GETTING GOOD DATA/INFO/KNOWLEGE at the low low low cost of $5 (of my own money!)

Now, in light of the upcoming IPO, LYFT is focusing on bottom line in a very mercenary way. They are not prioritizing working on the nuances of their system 'for the benefit of the community' :rollseyes:, (only for the benefit of LYFT). Their CSRs certainly give the impression that they aren't, particluarly with the 'we have to run that through HQ, we'll get back to you.' attitude which just wreaks of bureaucracy as a shield.

(My FAVOURITE scene from Pixar's THE INCREDIBLES illustrates this pretty well: Lyft CSRs are the 'boss' here, and drivers, are poor micromanaged Bob Parr; the criminals are the PAX getting away with yet another paxhole scam, or simply law-breaking entitlement):


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh... BTW... I will never take a kid with no car seat. Regardless whether I'd be able to give them 1*. Ain't gonna happen.

"Support" responded pretty much instantaneously early Saturday morning when I reported an iPhone left in the backseat during my second to last bar pickup. Of course they did, since it had to do with keeping the pax/community happy and smiling. They sure are pretty selective...

Leaving the phone kind of brings another interesting topic... I guess 8-900 dollar iPhone is nothing to worry about for a college kid since I haven't been contacted yet.  LOL!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Oh... BTW... I will never take a kid with no car seat. Regardless whether I'd be able to give them 1*. Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> "Support" responded pretty much instantaneously early Saturday morning when I reported an iPhone left in the backseat during my second to last bar pickup. Of course they did, since it had to do with keeping the pax/community happy and smiling. They sure are pretty selective...
> 
> Leaving the phone kind of brings another interesting topic... I guess 8-900 dollar iPhone is nothing to worry about for a college kid since I haven't been contacted yet.  LOL!


But how can they contact you if they don't have the phone? College kids don't use desktops anymore, and barely use laptops. It's mobile phone or nothing.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> But how can they contact you if they don't have the phone? College kids don't use desktops anymore, and barely use laptops. It's mobile phone or nothing.


Let me actually rephrase it... It's not the account holder's but one his buddies. So, I guess the guy who lost his phone is not too good of a friend of the account holder if he didn't pass the message along. LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## UberLyftDriverGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> What is the proper procedure to collect cancellation fee for no car seat w/Lyft? Ask pax to cancel?
> 
> Had to do my first cancellation on Friday when a pax showed up with a toddler but no car seat. Told her I can't take her. Pulled 100 feet forward, waited until timer hit 5 minutes and then cancelled the ride for "other reason" since there's no option for no car seat. No cancellation fee. Even drove freaking 7 minutes to get to her. It was in the direction I was going, anyway, so it wasn't too much out of the way. Still would be nice to be able to collect the fee as well as have the pax potentially learn a lesson.


I had the same thing Saturday and emailed Lyft about it. They haven't gotten back to me on it either! Lyft should give you the same choices that Uber does as to Unattended minors and no seats for toddler/small children! Looks like these rideshare companies are disrespecting us drivers more and more! Somethings got to give or I will just give it up altogether!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

UberLyftDriverGuy said:


> Somethings got to give!


Nope. You quit driving. Fresh and desparate line of Ants step into your place. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLyftDriverGuy said:


> I had the same thing Saturday and emailed Lyft about it. They haven't gotten back to me on it either! Lyft should give you the same choices that Uber does as to Unattended minors and no seats for toddler/small children! Looks like these rideshare companies are disrespecting us drivers more and more! Somethings got to give or I will just give it up altogether!


Agree - I've heard many express the same thing -" is it time to give up rideshare?" But rest assured, there is a whole slew of new prospective drivers (as well as existing drivers) who are too desperate to quit or too desperate to cancel on a pax w/ toddler and no child seat.

Last time I cancelled on pax for not having a car seat I waited nearby - sure enough another uber came along. I drove up next to him and let him know the car seat rule and he looked at me like, "who cares, I need the $6."


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Had a pair of foreign women try to book a ride today... woulda been a great fare except they had two 3 year olds and a baby in one of those pouches ya hang around your neck... I declined service and they both chimed "but the other driver that brought us here didn't require car seats"... Me: "I don't require them either... the State of New Jersey does"... "Sorry I can't take you without car seats" Them: "but what will we do"... Me: "Cancel and rebook the ride I'm certain another driver will take you"... I drove away but they didn't cancel so I cancelled using the "No car seat" option... why are there so many schmucks in the world? ... just askin'


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Had a ping to a restaurant a couple of weeks back. Couple came walking out with 4 kids in tow, probably between 4 and 8 or so. Told them my max was 4. She threw a tizzy, "but they're small, they can squeeze in." Nope, they cant. She was on the phone trying to contact Uber, he was asking me if they could sit in the car while she sorted it out. Nope. Doors stayed locked. I was waiting for them to use the race card. I pulled out, cancelled the trip and went on with my night. Didn't see the need to tell them about the lack of car seats, that would have gone down race road then. I contacted Uber, explained the whole situation. They emailed me back thanking me for my professionalism. I got my cancel fee, not sure if she got refunded tho. Not my concern anyway


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> What is the proper procedure to collect cancellation fee for no car seat w/Lyft? Ask pax to cancel?
> 
> Had to do my first cancellation on Friday when a pax showed up with a toddler but no car seat. Told her I can't take her. Pulled 100 feet forward, waited until timer hit 5 minutes and then cancelled the ride for "other reason" since there's no option for no car seat. No cancellation fee. Even drove freaking 7 minutes to get to her. It was in the direction I was going, anyway, so it wasn't too much out of the way. Still would be nice to be able to collect the fee as well as have the pax potentially learn a lesson.


Easiest way is to wait the 5 minutes if the customer refuses to cancel. After you collect the fee go into the ride and shoot an email explaining the reason for cancelation. You will get an automated message. You should send an email with every cancelation explaining why you canceled. You want everything I. Writing. You can also cancel the ride and call Lyft to get credit. But that takes longer.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> What is the proper procedure to collect cancellation fee for no car seat w/Lyft? Ask pax to cancel?
> 
> Had to do my first cancellation on Friday when a pax showed up with a toddler but no car seat. Told her I can't take her. Pulled 100 feet forward, waited until timer hit 5 minutes and then cancelled the ride for "other reason" since there's no option for no car seat. No cancellation fee. Even drove freaking 7 minutes to get to her. It was in the direction I was going, anyway, so it wasn't too much out of the way. Still would be nice to be able to collect the fee as well as have the pax potentially learn a lesson.


Don't end the ride, call lyft and just ask what you should do with the toddler... they will cancel for you and give 5$ to your account ... 
Also ... gps location... don't get out of the range...Lyft will say you need to be in the exact location to get the $5 cancellation fee


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Still would be nice to be able to collect the fee as well as have the pax potentially learn a lesson.


Uber really doesn't want to "teach pax a lesson".

The reason is obvious, you can't win an argument with a customer, a certain number of customers hit with this, might get pissed and not order again at least for a while.

A lot of times I'm sure its better for Uber to pay the fee themselves, and figure out how to get it back in the future.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I had my first no car seat issue last night, after over a year of driving. It was an Uber stacked ride, was 2 minutes away from my drop off, and was picking up at a hospital. Girl comes out with a screaming 1 1/2 year old. I asked if she had a car seat, she of course got pissed. I said I couldn’t take her without one, it’s against the law. She said “how do you think we got here?” Someone else was willing to break the law for a couple dollars I guess. I, however, am not. She commented that I was the 6th Uber that had canceled. I didn’t actually cancel, I drove around the corner to wait out the 5 minutes. She ended up canceling before it was up and I made a few dollars more than the standard cancel fee.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> I had my first no car seat issue last night, after over a year of driving. It was an Uber stacked ride, was 2 minutes away from my drop off, and was picking up at a hospital. Girl comes out with a screaming 1 1/2 year old. I asked if she had a car seat, she of course got pissed. I said I couldn't take her without one, it's against the law. She said "how do you think we got here?" Someone else was willing to break the law for a couple dollars I guess. I, however, am not. She commented that I was the 6th Uber that had canceled. I didn't actually cancel, I drove around the corner to wait out the 5 minutes. She ended up canceling before it was up and I made a few dollars more than the standard cancel fee.


I am very pleased that 6 drivers in a row cancelled on this person.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

"No car seat" and "unaccompanied minor" are in my list of available cancellation options. Have been for about 4 months now. Not eveyone has this??


----------



## UberLyftDriverGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> "No car seat" and "unaccompanied minor" are in my list of available cancellation options. Have been for about 4 months now. Not eveyone has this??


You would think that Lyft would have added those all too common reasons to their cancellation list but they haven't yet!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberLyftDriverGuy said:


> You would think that Lyft would have added those all too common reasons to their cancellation list but they haven't yet!


I think Lyft would just as soon that partners pick up unaccompanied minors and people without car seats. After all, they get paid for them and they aren't the ones who face the possibility of a citation on it.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

If you choose the unaccompanied minor or the no car seat option, do you still get paid?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> If you choose the unaccompanied minor or the no car seat option, do you still get paid?


Yes. As long as you wait out the full 5 minutes BEFORE you cancel.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> the best way to get paid is take them and 1 star, but that's up to you
> you can contact support through the earnings tab under the canceled ride, its a little convoluted but is possible.
> 
> once you open a conversation you will be able to explain the situation and hopefully get a fee but don't hold your breath


DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS GUY! IT'S AGAINST THE LAW TO TAKE THEM!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

BigBadJohn said:


> "No car seat" and "unaccompanied minor" are in my list of available cancellation options. Have been for about 4 months now. Not eveyone has this??


Unfortunately, not on Lyft. These are considered 'No-shows' on Lyft since a legal pax did not show up. -o:


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

GTADriver said:


> DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS GUY! IT'S AGAINST THE LAW TO TAKE THEM!


This is a question that the answer varies from jurisdiction to jurisdiction. Know the rules where you are driving


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

GTADriver said:


> DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS GUY! IT'S AGAINST THE LAW TO TAKE THEM!


maybe IDGAF


----------



## UberLyftDriverGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think Lyft would just as soon that partners pick up unaccompanied minors and people without car seats. After all, they get paid for them and they aren't the ones who face the possibility of a citation on it.


Yep!


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> What is the proper procedure to collect cancellation fee for no car seat w/Lyft? Ask pax to cancel?
> 
> Had to do my first cancellation on Friday when a pax showed up with a toddler but no car seat. Told her I can't take her. Pulled 100 feet forward, waited until timer hit 5 minutes and then cancelled the ride for "other reason" since there's no option for no car seat. No cancellation fee. Even drove freaking 7 minutes to get to her. It was in the direction I was going, anyway, so it wasn't too much out of the way. Still would be nice to be able to collect the fee as well as have the pax potentially learn a lesson.


Explain that you make a living doing this, and cant jeopardize your livlihood. Then ask her if she would like to cancel or have you do it for her.

If she cancels, good for your rating. If not:

Tick tock 5 min.

Cancel at riders request, get the 3.75 plus 7 miles.



Declineathon said:


> Explain that you make a living doing this, and cant jeopardize your livlihood. Then ask her if she would like to cancel or have you do it for her.
> 
> If she cancels, good for your rating. If not:
> 
> ...


PS if the airport sees you pickup w no car seat your going to get fined. Same with the law.

If you get in an accident you are in major trouble.


----------

